# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Ενισχυτης σηματος κινητης τηλεφωνιας.

## gregory1978

χαιρετω το forum.θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τι πρεπει να βαλω για να εχω σημα cosmote 3G στον χωρο που εργαζομαι(υπογειο με τοιχειο 50cm και αεραγωγους 10μ) βρηκα κατι τετοιο http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/900MHz-LCD...UAAOSwLVZVub3S
αλλα δεν ξερω αν μου κανει. βλεπω μεγαλη διαφορα στις τιμες με ελλαδα παντως και λεω μηπως δεν εχω λαβει κατι υποψιν μου. ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για τις απαντησεις σας.

----------


## xifis

Αν εχεις DSL συνδεση εκει γυρω πας κ κανεις αιτηση για "cosmote τελειο σημα" σου δινουν ενα μηχανημα τσαμπα που ειναι σα ρουτερ κ δινει καλυψη οπου δε πιανει δικτυο.

----------


## leosedf

Πάντως με αυτό θα κάνεις τη μπάντα κώλο.

----------


## xifis

Εννοεις τον ενεργο κινεζο repeater?ποιος θα επηρεαστει δηλ?η δε θα δουλευει καθολου.

Υπαρχει κ μια πατεντα πουχω ακουσει δυο κεραιες yagi γιαυτη τη μπαντα συνδεδεμενες με ομοαξονικο η μια στον εξωτερικο χωρο να λαμβανει κ η αλλη εκει που δε πιανει.Παθητικο συστημα χωρις ενισχυτες κλπ απλα 2 κεραιες με το καλωδιο.Δε ξερω,ακουγεται μουφα αλλα με τα -118dbm αν δε κανω λαθος ως ελαχιστο σημα/handover ισως μπορεσει να πιασει κατιτις κ να δουλεψει.

----------


## chip

τον κινέζο από ebay και μάλιστα για κλειστό χώρο δεν θα το έπαιρνα γιατί δεν θα του είχα καμία εμπιστοσύνη για το αν η ένταση του σήματος που θα εκπέμπει μέσα στο χώρο σου θα είναι εντός των επιτρεπτών ορίων (για να μην βγάλεις πράσινα αυτάκια...)!
 η λύση της cosmote τέλειο σήμα που σου πρότειναν ακούγεται εξαιρετική!

----------


## gregory1978

> τον κινέζο από ebay και μάλιστα για κλειστό χώρο δεν θα το έπαιρνα γιατί δεν θα του είχα καμία εμπιστοσύνη για το αν η ένταση του σήματος που θα εκπέμπει μέσα στο χώρο σου θα είναι εντός των επιτρεπτών ορίων (για να μην βγάλεις πράσινα αυτάκια...)!
>  η λύση της cosmote τέλειο σήμα που σου πρότειναν ακούγεται εξαιρετική!



Δεν εχω καθολου ιντερνετ ή τηλεφωνικη γραμμη γενικα.(αφορα στρατιωτικες εγκαταστασεις γι αυτο και τοιχοι μπετου 50cm) Γι αυτο ρωτησα τι προτεινετε στα πλαισια της ασφαλειας παντα και οικονομικης λυσης.

----------


## kasikis

Γρηγόρη ότι και να βάλεις ειδικά σε repeater GSM , δε θα αποφύγεις το βράσιμο του κεφαλιού σου. Να θυμάσαι ότι οι κεραίες τόσο στο οριζόντιο όσο και στο κάθετο επίπεδο θέλουν απόσταση για να μην παίρνεις εικονικό σήμα. Για εμένα μην βάλεις τίποτα. Πάρε μία κάρτα gsm βάλτην σε ένα τερματικό gsm, με μία προέκταση καλωδίου βγάλε την κεραία από έξω και μέσα βάλε ένα τηλέφωνο σταθερό και τελείωσες.

----------


## kioan

> Γρηγόρη ότι και να βάλεις ειδικά σε repeater GSM , δε θα αποφύγεις το βράσιμο του κεφαλιού σου.



Τουλάχιστον αν το επιλέξει για πιο ολοκληρωμένο αποτέλεσμα να πάρει επίσης και 1 μεγάλο κρεμμύδι, μερικές ρίζες σέλινου και μαϊντανού, μερικά φύλλα δάφνης, 0,5kg ντομάτες, ελιές, αλάτι-πιπέρι, ξίδι  :Lol:

----------


## gregory1978

> Γρηγόρη ότι και να βάλεις ειδικά σε repeater GSM , δε θα αποφύγεις το βράσιμο του κεφαλιού σου. Να θυμάσαι ότι οι κεραίες τόσο στο οριζόντιο όσο και στο κάθετο επίπεδο θέλουν απόσταση για να μην παίρνεις εικονικό σήμα. Για εμένα μην βάλεις τίποτα. Πάρε μία κάρτα gsm βάλτην σε ένα τερματικό gsm, με μία προέκταση καλωδίου βγάλε την κεραία από έξω και μέσα βάλε ένα τηλέφωνο σταθερό και τελείωσες.



Η αποσταση απο την εσωτερικη κεραια εως εκει που θα ειμαστε ειναι 30μ χωρις εμποδια(ανοιχτος χωρος 200m2)..εμεις θελουμε να εχουμε σημα στο κινητο και οσοι εχουν και ιντερνετ στο κινητο τους, να μπορουν να σερφαρουν. Σταθερο τηλ εχουμε,το κινητο δεν πιανει.. τωρα τι ειναι η καρτα & τερματικο gsm και τι κανουν θα πρεπει να ρωτησω κανεναν σχετικο...

----------


## lepouras

μιας και θέλεις και για ιντερνετ τότε πρέπει να δεις να έχει και ενίσχυση για 3G κλπ κλπ
δες και εδώ. δεν ξέρω από ποιότητα τη λέει και αν είναι ακριβά η φθηνά αλλά έχει όλη την γκάμα.
http://plantron.gr/enisxites-simatos...tis-tilefonias

----------


## gregory1978

> μιας και θέλεις και για ιντερνετ τότε πρέπει να δεις να έχει και ενίσχυση για 3G κλπ κλπ
> δες και εδώ. δεν ξέρω από ποιότητα τη λέει και αν είναι ακριβά η φθηνά αλλά έχει όλη την γκάμα.
> http://plantron.gr/enisxites-simatos...tis-tilefonias



Τα ειδα αυτα φιλε μου αλλα πανακριβα σε σχεση με οτι υπαρχει στο ebay και αλλα site..Σ ευχαριστω παντως..

----------


## kasikis

Εφόσον είσαι σε χώρο και με άλλο κόσμο (είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν για εσένα) τότε δες αυτή σαν εσωτερική κεραία *http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Indoor-800...8AAOSw8gVX6Lo7* και εδώ το έχει σαν κιτ *http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kit-GSM-90...oAAOSw9NdXvBgE .*Απλά να θυμάσαι καλώδιο rg214 ή rg 213 στην χειρότερη αν έχεις πολλά μέτρα γιατί τα άλλα έχουν πολλές απώλειες.

----------


## Takiss

Προσοχή    gregory1978 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/900MHz-LCD...UAAOSwLVZVub3S αυτό είναι μόνο για 900ΜΗz ο cosmote δεν θα δούλεψή.

----------


## gregory1978

> Προσοχή    gregory1978 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/900MHz-LCD...UAAOSwLVZVub3S αυτό είναι μόνο για 900ΜΗz ο cosmote δεν θα δούλεψή.



για cosmote3G moy ειπαν στα 2100MHz να ειναι ο ενισχυτης σωστα? κατι σαν αυτο δλδ http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2918887842...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Δοκίμασε το πιο απλό:
Μια κεραία στους 2-2,5 Ghz εξωτερικά, αν είναι δυνατόν κάποια κατευθυνόμενη σε σημείο που να έχει καλό σήμα, με ένα ομοαξονικό καλώδιο που θα κατέβει εκεί που θες και τις άκρες του κάντες δίπολο.
Αν μπορείς να βάλεις και κάτω μια κεραία ακόμη καλύτερα!
Κάτι δηλαδή σαν τον αναμεταδότη που έχεις στο λινκ, εκτός από το "κουτί" που θα σαβουρώσει το σύμπαν!

----------


## leosedf

> Προσοχή    gregory1978 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/900MHz-LCD...UAAOSwLVZVub3S αυτό είναι μόνο για 900ΜΗz ο cosmote δεν θα δούλεψή.



Και οι τρεις εταιρίες παίζουν σε ΟΛΕΣ τις μπάντες.

----------


## DJman

καλησπερα,

Διαβασα το θεμα,αλλα τελικα καποια λυση δεν εχει δωθει(ουτε εχει δοκιμασει καποιος κατι απο αυτα που λετε).

Επειδη μου ζητησε ενα φιλος με ιατριο σε ισογειο, μια λυση για να εχουν σημα οι ασθενεις στα κινητα τους(αρα και τις 3 εταιριες) τι λυση,
υπαρχει δοκιμασμενη μεχρι 100 ευρω max.

Στο χωρο αναμονης πιανει 1 γραμμη αλλα στα μεσα δωματια σχεδουν καθολου.
(ο  χωρος αναμονης εχει μια μεγαλη τζαμαρια που μπορει να βγει καποια κεραια στο μπαλκονι και να "κατεβαζει το σημα" 1 μετρο στο υψος του χωρου αναμονης

----------

